# SmartWorks or WaterDog GameDog



## CaptSanner295 (Aug 5, 2006)

I am new to training but am very serious about starting. I was wondering from the more expreinced trainers which training methods do you suggest, SmarWorks Systems or the older WaterDog GameDog approach. I am not doing any upland hunting, just waterfowl. I am getting my CBR puppy @ 8 weeks and want to get right on it when I get him. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks 
Capt Sanner :beer:


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Smartworks is a very easy to understand, straightforward, sequential system.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Alawys heard good about Jackie Mertens Sound Begginings, books tell what and how to start to bad they dont tell ya when and how to stop, pay attention to the dog.........patience is a virtue, exspecially if everything is going perfect, 99% of the time, thats a warning. Thanks Jonesy


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Book "Smartworks"

Video-" Fowl Dawgs" with Rick Stawski


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I highly recommend the Smartwork/Smartfetch program, augmented by the book "The 10 Minute Retriever" by John & Amy Dahl.

The 10 Minute Retriver will take you through the first 6 months very well, after which the more technical Smartwork Program expands and provides what you need to finish the dog...


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Smartworks and smartfetch will get you a helluva hunting retriever, it will even work for a CBR :wink: just kidding. I tried the Lardy tapes and found them rather involved and hard for one man to do who trains by himself with no help. I then went to Evan's seminar and bought the books and have had great success with smartworks. The thing to remember is dog training is a slow process, like climbing a ladder with great satisfaction for you and the dog when you get to the top of your ladder. Also if the dog doesn't get something blame yourself not the dog and rethink what you are doing. good luck.[/quote]


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Mallard Island said:


> Smartworks and smartfetch will get you a helluva hunting retriever, it will even work for a CBR :wink: just kidding. I tried the Lardy tapes and found them rather involved and hard for one man to do who trains by himself with no help. I then went to Evan's seminar and bought the books and have had great success with smartworks. The thing to remember is dog training is a slow process, like climbing a ladder with great satisfaction for you and the dog when you get to the top of your ladder. Also if the dog doesn't get something blame yourself not the dog and rethink what you are doing. good luck.


[/quote]

Good advice Mallard most of the time it is the trainer not the dog


----------



## CaptSanner295 (Aug 5, 2006)

Awesome sucks I have already bought Water Dog and Game Dog and read both already, and dont own a SmartWorks book. Sure reading them didnt hurt though. But will be ordering the SmartWork/Fetch ASAP.

THANKS
CaptSanner :beer:


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

i agree with allot of you, i went to a smartworks workshop a couple of months ago, and almost all of us there relized that none of our dogs had any problems or bad habits that we didn't fester by our inexperience in handling just remember that its the handler that realy neads the training,


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Keep in mind with Wolters books, that he has never owned a retriever before. He bought a pup, got lucky, and wrote a book. His starting of pups at too young of an age also caused more problems for lab trainers than any other single thing I can think of.


----------

